# شوية أسئلة شبابية لأبونا داود لمعى وإجاباته عليها ...(1)



## +Sameh+ (20 يناير 2013)

إزاى أخلى ربنـا فى فكرى دايماً ؟
1. أحفظ مزامير كتير وقولها وأنت ماشى
2. أحفظ آيات أو ذاكر الأنجيل وفكر فى كلام الأنجيل كتير
3. تكرار اسم ربنا يسوع.


كيف أتحكم فى مشاعرى وأأجل موضوع الحب ؟
1. شوف بديل محبوب إليكـ بحيث تنجرف المشاعر إتجاهه
2. راقب مشاعركـ لأنها عبارة عن كنز ملككـ و ممكن حد يسرقكـ
3. أمسك المشاعر المُـضرة (كبرياء- غضب ...) وحاول أن تقاومهـا.

لو لاحظت أن صاحبى بيعمل حاجات غلط .. أنبهه ؟
نبهه بس بحكمة ..بدون نهى أو أمر ومينفعش تسكت ع الغلط اللى بيعمله " دا صاحبكـ "
وكمان ربنا بيقول لحزقيال لو شفت واحد بيغلط ولم تنذره هطلب دمه منكـ .

هل ممكن أعيش من غير صديق ؟
ممكن جداً.. إذا كنت شبعان بربنـا ..ربنـا هو نعم الصديق ..محتاج أى حاجة خدها منه.


بعمل حاجة وحشة ومش قادر ابطلهـا .. وقولت لأب أعترافى قالى أعمل مطانيات ؟
ميطانية باليونانى معناها تغيير إتجاه "بتغير تفكيرك وحياتك
وأنت بتعمل ميطانية * بتقفل إيديك معناها بتضرب فى الشر "كدا"
* بتنزل للأرض كدا وأيديكـ مقفولة كـأنكـ بتخضع فكرك للمسيح
* وأنت وقايم بتزق الأرض زق كدا وتقف تانى تقول مش هعيش تانى زى الأرضيين 
* وبعدين تعمل الخطية تانى تقوم تنزل الأرض تانى وتقوله سامحنى يا رب أنا تبعك
أنا عايز أمشى زى ما أنت عايزينى أمشى
وبالمطانيات بتحارب جسدك وتجهده وكأنك بتقوله همشيك بالروح القدس.


بحس أصحابى مش بيحبونى ومش مهتميين بيا ..أعمل أيه ؟
يجوز أنت اللى عندكـ مبالغة.. لكن حتى لو كدا أكتفى بربنـا وبخدمته ومتشحتش الحب شحاته خليك كبير وسيب الأيام .. لو أنت إنسان معتدل هتلاقى ناس كتير تجرى وراك وتحبك.
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2013)

صح جدا واسئلة واجابات كلها جامده جدا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*اسئلة مفيدة ومهمة جدا واجابات جميلة   
ربنا يباركك ميرسى ليك كتير هيرو *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> صح جدا واسئلة واجابات كلها جامده جدا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


روووووووووزى ربنـا يخليكـِ يا ذوق .. وميررسى خالص لمرورك وتقييمك الجميل..نورتِ ​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اسئلة مفيدة ومهمة جدا واجابات جميلة
> ربنا يباركك ميرسى ليك كتير هيرو *​


ميرسى يا رورو لمرورك اللى دايما بيسعدنى .. نورتِ ​


----------



## tena abdo (21 يناير 2013)

*شكرررررررا خالص على الاسئله والاجوبه المفيده  ربنا يعوض تعببك*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يناير 2013)

الأهم تكونى استفدتِ يا تينا...نورتِ ​


----------



## tena abdo (21 يناير 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> الأهم تكونى استفدتِ يا تينا...نورتِ ​


*اكيد طبعا فى اسئله منها كتير كنت محتاجه لاجابه عليها ولقيتها فى الموضوع شكرراخالص*


----------

